# Travelling as dependent



## Lousam (Nov 20, 2009)

My husband has a work visa and is due to travel to Hong Kong at the end of May. My question is, as a dependent, do I have to travel at the same time as him - entering the country at the same time? Or is it possible for me to enter at a later date?

Many thanks


----------

